# Bikefestival Riva del Garda



## powderJO (19. April 2011)

hola,

starte zum ersten mal beim bikefestival in riva. und was muss ich feststellen: trotz früher anmeldung und lizenz startnummer 1135 - d.h. laut auskunft von plan b auch startplatz ziemlich am ende der schlange weil die lizenz leider auf einmal doch nicht berücksichtigt wird. 

deshalb meine frage: wie ist die situation am start: besteht noch aussicht nach vorne zu kommen fix, oder ist schlangestehen angesagt und damit das rennen auch dort schon beim start gelaufen? 
falls ja überlege ich nämlich stattdessen vielleicht doch eher ne schöne tour zu fahren...


... was ich mich überhaupt frage: warum macht mittlerweile jeder veranstalter was er will und eine startblockeinteilung nach gutdünken? warum gibt es nicht überall wenigstens fixe startplätze für lizenzfahrer? ich mein' - es bringt doch auch einem langsamen teilnehmer nix vorne im weg rum zu stehen, nur weil er bereits zehn mal am start war oder er die komplette serie fährt... was soll das?


----------



## Tobi-161 (19. April 2011)

egal wo man am Start steht, am ersten Anstieg, der schmal ist, gibts immer Stau. (einmal Start aus Block C, letztes Jahr B) Allerdings gehör ich jetzt nicht zur Zeitfahrer-Fraktion. Wenn Du ein solcher bist, kannst dich bis zu dem erwähnten Anstieg ja auch nach vorne arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (19. April 2011)

Das Problem ist der 2km Anstieg nach Volta di No (1. Steigung 5km nach dem Start), auf dem du sicher auf die Hinteren des ein paar Minuten vorher gestarteten Startblocks auffährst. Da es etwas eng und steil ist, werden dir sicher einige Schieber und Schleicher im Weg stehen.

Danach sollte überholen bzw. das eigene Tempo fahren erstmal problemlos möglich sein.

Nächster möglicher Stau könnte das holprige Trailstück auf der Abfahrt vor Padaro sein (etwa bei km28) und dann wieder auf der Trailabfahrt nach Ceniga (km37).
Danach hast du freie Fahrt bis ins Ziel


----------



## Tobi-161 (19. April 2011)

zauberer# schrieb:


> ...
> Nächster möglicher Stau könnte das holprige Trailstück auf der Abfahrt vor Padaro sein (etwa bei km28) und dann wieder auf der Trailabfahrt nach Ceniga (km37).
> Danach hast du freie Fahrt bis ins Ziel




Das hängt wohl auch davon ab welche Runde man fährt und wie eilig man es dementsprechend hat. Ich hatte da kein Problem


----------



## ]:-> (19. April 2011)

Hey Tobi,
wenn du mir hier schon über den Weg läufst.
Wie sieht denn die Extrema nach der Streckenteilung aus? Asphalt hoch und dann kommt da auf der Karte noch n Trail. Wie is'n der, "lohnen" sich die Zusatz-Hm?
...nur für den Fall, dass es mich an der Teilung spontan überkommt 

Was den Start von hinten angeht:
Bin letztes Jahr aus C, wusste dass es sehr eng wird und stand früh am Start, dann kann man zum B aufschließen. Etwas Stau gabs an besagtem ersten steilen Stich, man muss um die ganzen explodierenden Schaltungen (und Beine) rumkurven. So schlimm dass ich schieben musste war es aber nicht. Zeitverlust deshalb eher gering, bereist kurze Zeit später hatte ich freie Fahrt auf der gesamten Mara-Strecke.
Wenn man die Grande oder Extrema fährt denke ich fällt es nicht sonderlich ins Gewicht (zumindest wie ich es erlebt habe).

Merci!


----------



## Tobi-161 (19. April 2011)

in welcher Hinsicht sollte es sich denn lohnen?
Zumindest kann man halt sagen man ist die lange gefahren... 

Ich finds weder bergauf noch bergab schwierig...


----------



## ]:-> (19. April 2011)

Hmm, 
schöner langer Flowtrail wäre mal was lohnenswertes (Blick auf den Lago lass ich mal außen vor, is in dem Stadium wohl eh irrelevant  )...lange Schotter-Geröllrinne dagegen relativ öde...aber hast ja recht, immerhin war man auf der Extrema 

Mal sehen, was die Kondi und Lust da noch so hergeben.


----------



## powderJO (20. April 2011)

danke für die infos. hört sich ja nicht so prickelnd an. ich hoffe nur, dass die staus nicht so extrem sind, dass man dadurch zeitlimits verpasst - würde schon gerne die lange fahren - da hätte ich auch mehr zeit wieder was vom dem gutzumachen, was man beim start verlieren wird. 



bin aber immer noch tierisch angenervt, dass es keinen block für lizenzfahrer gibt. finde das echt ein armutszeugnis vom veranstalter.


----------



## powderJO (20. April 2011)

]:->;8229178 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man die Grande oder Extrema fährt denke ich fällt es nicht sonderlich ins Gewicht (zumindest wie ich es erlebt habe).
> 
> Merci!



doch, es fällt tierisch ins gewicht. weil man mit einem start von hinten nicht nur die stauzeiten hat, sondern auch die guten gruppen verpasst. in summe kostet das auf langstrecken oft sogar mehr als ein paar minuten stau. vor ein paar jahren war mir das wurst - aber mittlerweile schiele ich halt schon mehr aufs ergebnis und da ist es verdammt ärgerlich.


----------



## mete (20. April 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> bin aber immer noch tierisch angenervt, dass es keinen block für lizenzfahrer gibt. finde das echt ein armutszeugnis vom veranstalter.



Wieso, qualifiziert einen eine Lizenz automatisch zum Schnellfahren? Alles, was Du dafür geleistet hast, ist doch Dich bei einem Verein einzutragen und ein Stück Papier zu beantragen, oder


----------



## Tobi-161 (20. April 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> danke für die infos. hört sich ja nicht so prickelnd an. ich hoffe nur, dass die staus nicht so extrem sind, dass man dadurch zeitlimits verpasst - würde schon gerne die lange fahren - da hätte ich auch mehr zeit wieder was vom dem gutzumachen, was man beim start verlieren wird. ...



Das mit den guten Gruppen stimmt sicherlich, die Zeitlimits waren aber großzügig und sind für 90% sicher kein Problem. Da muss man schon einen gaanz schlechten Tag und Defekte haben das es nicht klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (20. April 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Wieso, qualifiziert einen eine Lizenz automatisch zum Schnellfahren? Alles, was Du dafür geleistet hast, ist doch Dich bei einem Verein einzutragen und ein Stück Papier zu beantragen, oder




das ist zwar faktisch so, aber bisher habe ich nur sehr wenige lizenzfahrer getroffen, die wirklich so langsam unterwegs waren, dass sie in der startaufstellung vorne "gestört" hätten. wer bereit ist für vereinsmitgliedschaft und lizenz geld zu zahlen betreibt sein hobby eben meist doch schon etwas intensiver ...

von daher finde ich, dass eine lizenz schon ein ganz brauchbares kriterium darstellt. 




			
				Tobi-161 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den guten Gruppen stimmt sicherlich, die Zeitlimits waren aber großzügig und sind für 90% sicher kein Problem. Da muss man schon einen gaanz schlechten Tag und Defekte haben das es nicht klappt.



ok, dass lässt hoffen. bin nur über ein thread hier gestolpert, da las sich da etwas anders. bikefestival 2007 glaube ich ...


----------



## Catsoft (20. April 2011)

Hallo Jörg,
sollte bei dir allemal für die Extrema reichen. Aber gute Zeit kannst du IMHO vergessen. Der Stau und der Verkehr kosten zu viele Körner. Die Extrema geht nach der Gabelung auf Schotter hoch. In St. Barbara gibt es noch einen kleinen Trail und ansonsten die bekannte Abfahrt der Velo-Runde. Nicht unbedingt der Bringer, aber wenn man ein letztes Mal die Extrema fahren will....

Ich darf dieses Jahr an dem Tag eine schöne Tour machen 
Robert


----------



## powderJO (20. April 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich darf dieses Jahr an dem Tag eine schöne Tour machen
> Robert



je länger ich drüber nachdenke, umso wahrscheinlicher wird es, dass ich das auch mache. mal sehen - vielleicht gehe ich auch an den start und breche halt ab, wenn's total sinnlos wird und fahre zur nächsten eisdiele und tröste mich mit einem riesen spaghetti-eis ...


----------



## iglg (20. April 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> je länger ich drüber nachdenke, umso wahrscheinlicher wird es, dass ich das auch mache. mal sehen - vielleicht gehe ich auch an den start und breche halt ab, wenn's total sinnlos wird und fahre zur nächsten eisdiele und tröste mich mit einem riesen spaghetti-eis ...



Nu schmolle mal nicht und entspanne Dich doch einfach. Wenn Du so schnell bist, wird es für die Zeitlimits trotz Anfangsstaus locker reichen.

Und dann machst Du eine schöne Tour in einer der schönsten MTB-Reviere über 105 km und über 3500 Hm. 

Und jedem, der Dich auf deine miese Platzierung anspricht, kannst Du dann ja eine traurige Geschichte über die ungerechte Behandlung von ambitionierten Lizenzfahrern erzählen, die dich in den langen Stau geführt hat und Dir jede Chance auf den Windschatten der schnellen Gruppen genommen hat. 
Man muss im Ziel ja auch was zum posen haben.
Und im nächsten Jahr beweist Du dann, was in Dir steckt und meldest Dich einfach wirklich rechtzeitig an. Dann klappt es auch mit Block B... (A ist bei PlanB ja meist leider für die Promi-Lizenzfahrer reserviert...)

Viel Spaß am Lago !! Ich wäre gern selber da, aber dieses Jahr klappt es leider nicht


----------



## dubbel (20. April 2011)

ich kann noch nicht mal nachvollziehen, dass jemand nicht verstehen kann, was powderJO daran so nervt. 

oder @ mete: welche berechtigung sollte ein nicht-lizensierter fahrer haben, vor jemandem zu starten, der schriftlich bekundet, dass er schnell unterwegs sein will? 

hobbyfahrer ALLE nach hinten, daran sollte es eigentlich nichts zu rütteln geben. 

oder hat jemand ein gegenargument?


----------



## ]:-> (20. April 2011)

Wo kann man eigentlch die Startnummern sehen?
Auf der Meldeliste im Netz steht nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (20. April 2011)

ich meine im Plan-B Profil kann man zumindest erkennen welchem Startblock man zugeteilt wurde. Bei mir steht da B (hatte aber A angegeben )

Ist eh jedesmal ne Kunst ne brauchbare Gruppe zu finden die mit einem die flachen Asphalt-km fährt und man sich abwechselt. Die Chancen steigen je schneller man ist, dann erwischt man noch Leute von kürzeren Strecken.


----------



## mete (20. April 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich kann noch nicht mal nachvollziehen, dass jemand nicht verstehen kann, was powderJO daran so nervt.
> 
> oder @ mete: welche berechtigung sollte ein nicht-lizensierter fahrer haben, vor jemandem zu starten, der schriftlich bekundet, dass er schnell unterwegs sein will?
> 
> ...



Ja, wer den Marathon bereits ein paar Mal gefahren hat und weit vorn beendet hat, der soll gefälligst auch vorn starten dürfen. So eine blöde Lizenz hat doch null Aussagekraft. Alternativ kann man sich halt mit Ergebnissen aus anderen Wettbewerben für einen vorderen Startplatz bewerben (wie es zum Beispiel beim EBM der Fall ist), aber die Lizenz allein kann man sich in die Haare schmieren. Ein Stück Papier was man sich kaufen kann, welcher Anspruch sich dahinter verbirgt, sieht man von außen nun mal leider nicht. Die Berechtigung für einen lizensierten vorn starten zu dürfen soll also seine monetäre Investition sein? Na bravo, dann können die vorderen Startplätze auch gleich gegen Gebot verteilt werden. Schnell unterwegs sein wollen hat nun mal nichts mit schnell unterwegs sein zu tun.

Ansonsten soll man halt Lizenzfahrer in einer Gruppe werten (und in einem Block starten lassen) und Hobbyfahrer in der anderen Gruppe, aber wenn beide Gruppen zusammen gewertet werden, gibt es keinen rationalen Grund, warum der Papierträger automatisch ein Anrecht auf einen vorderen Startplatz haben sollte. Oder hast Du dafür ein Argument? Wenn ja hast Du wahrscheinlich auch Argumente für Monarchie als Geburtsrecht oder ähnliches...


----------



## zauberer# (20. April 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> ok, dass lässt hoffen. bin nur über ein thread hier gestolpert, da las sich da etwas anders. bikefestival 2007 glaube ich ...



2007 war eine andere Strecke und dazu lag damals noch ein hängengebliebenes Motorrad auf einem Bergaufstück, das eh schon kaum fahrbar war.
Das Problem wurde erkannt und seitdem ist es nie mehr zu einem solchen Megastau gekommen (ich war jedes Jahr seitdem dabei).
Kleine Staus gibts immer und überall, nicht nur am Lago

Bräuchte ich eine Lizenz um nicht benachteiligt zu werden (zurückgesetzt, weil Lizenzler automatisch den vorderen Block besetzen), würde ich mich ärgern  Echte Topfahrer mal ausgenommen.
Ich habs nicht so mit Vereins- und Verbandsmeierei.

Fahr einfach und geniesse den Marathon. Ne Tour kannst auch an einem anderen Tag fahren


----------



## Anto (20. April 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> warum gibt es nicht überall wenigstens fixe startplätze für lizenzfahrer?


Weil es (Riva) Jedermannrennen sind und dort Hobby- und Lizenzklassen nicht getrennt gewertet werden.

_Titelverteidiger, Profis und andere prominente Spitzenfahrer erhalten einen Block vor allen anderen Startern._
Wenn du in diesem Block keinen Startplatz bekommen hast wird das sicher seinen Grund haben  Ansonsten Referenzen nachschieben oder wie schon erwähnt, einfach rechtzeitig anmelden.


----------



## powderJO (20. April 2011)

Anto schrieb:


> Weil es (Riva) Jedermannrennen sind und dort Hobby- und Lizenzklassen nicht getrennt gewertet werden.
> 
> _Titelverteidiger, Profis und andere prominente Spitzenfahrer erhalten einen Block vor allen anderen Startern._
> Wenn du in diesem Block keinen Startplatz bekommen hast wird das sicher seinen Grund haben  Ansonsten Referenzen nachschieben oder wie schon erwähnt, einfach rechtzeitig anmelden.



klar hat das einen grund. ich bin weder profi noch titelverteidiger. und leider erfülle ich auch nicht die plan b prominezkriterien, die dann (siehe transgermany oder tac) dazu führen, dass "spitzenfahrer" vorne stehen, die bereits nach 5 km vom vorletzten block aufgerollt werden ...




			
				mete schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Berechtigung für einen lizensierten vorn starten zu dürfen soll also seine monetäre Investition sein? Na bravo, dann können die vorderen Startplätze auch gleich gegen Gebot verteilt werden. Schnell unterwegs sein wollen hat nun mal nichts mit schnell unterwegs sein zu tun....



selten so einen unsinn gelesen.


----------



## gardaprinz (20. April 2011)

Hi PowderJQ,

ich muß schon ein wenig schmunzeln,wenn ich darüber nachdenke,was du hier für eine Welle machst.
Ich hab den Eindruck,du bist ein 2ter Karl Platt und nur die Veranstalter haben das noch nicht mitbekommen.Asche über deren Haupt.Da ich aus Startblock B starte,werde ich dir natürlich sofort Platz machen,wenn du angerauscht kommst,oder noch besser dir kurze Zeit Windschatten geben,damit du dich von Deiner Aufholjagd etwas erholen kannst.

Nix für ungut,entspann dich etwas und du wirst jede Menge Spaß in Riva haben.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## CubElite (20. April 2011)

Hi zusammen,

zur Abwechslung mal ein anderes Thema 
Kenn die Strecke (noch) nicht, deshalb meine einfache Frage:
Wenns weiterhin so trocken bleibt; würdet ihr vorne nen 2.2 X-King oder 2.2 Race King aufziehen (Michelin Latex Schlauch)?

Danke schonmal und viele Grüße


----------



## iglg (20. April 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> hobbyfahrer ALLE nach hinten, daran sollte es eigentlich nichts zu rütteln geben.
> 
> oder hat jemand ein gegenargument?



Ja !

Der Stau am ersten Berg entsteht nicht, weil die Hobbyfahrer da so langsam sind, sondern weil es am Berg halt langsamer geht als in der Ebene. Das ist beim MA nicht anders als auf der Autobahn.

Und Hobbyfahrer nervt es auch, zu schieben oder im Schritttempo fahren zu müssen. Und die Startgebühr der Hobbyfahrer ist nicht weniger wert, als die der Lizenzfahrer.

Wenn es überhaupt eine leistungsorientierte Startaufstellung geben sollte, dann doch bitte über nachgewiesene Marathonzeiten oder Zeiten früherer Teilnahmen an der gleichen Veranstaltung. Nur die Lizenz als Freikarte für die ersten Blöcke finde ich ein wenig dürftig.

Und wenn Lizenzfahrer Ihre Saison so professionell planen, ist es ja kein Problem seinen Rennkalender so rechtzeitig aufzustellen, dass eine frühe Anmeldung zu einem frühen Startplatz führt.


----------



## iglg (20. April 2011)

CubElite schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> zur Abwechslung mal ein anderes Thema
> Kenn die Strecke (noch) nicht, deshalb meine einfache Frage:
> ...




Da gibt es fiese, spitze Steine ! Ich würde auf Pannensicherheit achten.


----------



## mete (21. April 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> selten so einen unsinn gelesen.



Du hast ja auch super Argumente vorgebracht, Respekt. Eine Lizenz zu haben ist schon eine  außergewöhnliche Leistung, da sollte einem eigentlich noch der rote Teppich ausgerollt werden und die Hobbywanzen hofieren Dich dann die Gasse entlang.

Sorry, aber über sowas kann ich mich aufregen. Diese Diskussion kann man einbringen, wenn man eine A-Lizenz hat oder regelmäßig in die besten 10-15% eines Marathons fährt, aber einfach nur die Lizenzfahrer nach vorn? Aufgrund welcher Qualifikation?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (21. April 2011)

@iglg, @mete: diese ganzen nachweise per rennergebnis und früheren leistungen wären ja gut und schön, aber was soll der aufwand? 
mein argument ist ganz einfach: lizenz heisst, dass ich rennen ernst nehme. 
keine lizenz heisst, dass ich zum spass mitfahre. 
spass heisst, dass die paar minuten verzögerung nicht weiter ins gewicht fallen. 
ernsthaft rennen fahren heisst, dass ich genau das leisten will, zu was ich imstande bin. dabei sind verzögerungen durch freizeitfahrer unnötig und vermeidbar.


----------



## mete (21. April 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> @iglg, @mete: diese ganzen nachweise per rennergebnis und früheren leistungen wären ja gut und schön, aber was soll der aufwand?
> mein argument ist ganz einfach: lizenz heisst, dass ich rennen ernst nehme.
> keine lizenz heisst, dass ich zum spass mitfahre.
> spass heisst, dass die paar minuten verzögerung nicht weiter ins gewicht fallen.
> ernsthaft rennen fahren heisst, dass ich genau das leisten will, zu was ich imstande bin. dabei sind verzögerungen durch freizeitfahrer unnötig und vermeidbar.



Es gibt auch Hobbyfahrer, die Rennen fahren sehr ernst nehmen, nur eben (aus verständlichen Gründen) nicht in einem Verein oder gar dem BDR o.ä. organisiert sein wollen und zwar mehr als genug.


----------



## dubbel (21. April 2011)

was sind das denn für verständliche gründe KEINE lizenz zu wollen?
(ausser dem lahmen argument, bei den hobby-fahren auf dem treppchen stehen zu wollen, weil man's als lizenzfahrer nicht mehr packt)


----------



## mete (21. April 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> was sind das denn für verständliche gründe KEINE lizenz zu wollen?
> (ausser dem lahmen argument, bei den hobby-fahren auf dem treppchen stehen zu wollen, weil man's als lizenzfahrer nicht mehr packt)



Zum Beispiel, wenn man nicht auf Vereinsherumeiereien steht und nicht einem Verband wie dem BDR angehören und diesen so unterstützen möchte. Welche rationalen Gründe sprechen denn für eine Lizenz, wenn man kein Profi ist / nicht an Lizenzrennen teilnehmen will? Für die meisten Marathons braucht es jedenfalls keine, da die Klassen eh nicht getrennt gestartet/gewertet werden.


----------



## karsten71 (21. April 2011)

Irgendwo ist das immer wieder der selbe Streit... Für mich gilt: Gemeinsame Wertung = gleiche Voraussetzungen für alle. In Riva heißt das eben Startblock gemäß Eingang der Anmeldung oder nach Eurer Argumentation "wer Rennen ernst nimmt muss sich früh anmelden". Diese Regelung ist transparent und deshalb auch einigermaßen fair.
Dass in Startblock A dann trotzdem viele mit Startplätzen aus Sponsorenkontingenten stehen ist wohl nicht zu vermeiden. Der gesonderte Startblock für die absoluten Topfahrer (und diese haben die Leistungsfähigkeit, die ihr Lizenzfahrern per Freifahrtschein zuschreibt wirklich bewiesen) ist für mich selbstverständlich. 
Ansonsten hilft aus eigener Erfahrung weit vorne im jeweiligen Startblock stehen. Damit kommt man gut durch die ersten Anstiege und die langsamen Reste des vorher gestarteten Blocks und erwischt auch ordentlich schnelle Gruppen mit Leuten die ähnlich unglücklich weit hinten starten. Die gibt es nämlich nach Riva-Tradition in jedem Startblock.


----------



## iglg (22. April 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> @iglg, @mete: diese ganzen nachweise per rennergebnis und früheren leistungen wären ja gut und schön, aber was soll der aufwand?
> mein argument ist ganz einfach: lizenz heisst, dass ich rennen ernst nehme.
> keine lizenz heisst, dass ich zum spass mitfahre.
> spass heisst, dass die paar minuten verzögerung nicht weiter ins gewicht fallen.
> ernsthaft rennen fahren heisst, dass ich genau das leisten will, zu was ich imstande bin. dabei sind verzögerungen durch freizeitfahrer unnötig und vermeidbar.



Ich bin froh, dass die Veranstalter der Jedermann-MAs in Willingen und Riva das nicht so sehen. Deshalb fahre ich da als Freizeitfahrer so gerne mit.

Wenn das bei den Lizenzfahrern nicht ankommt, gibt es für die ja eine prima Lösung : Woanders eine schöne Tour machen, weg bleiben, andere Rennen fahren, bei denen sie mehr unter ambitionierten Kollegen sind...

Die Lizenz ist für mich kein Grund für Bevorzugung. Ein 20 EUR-Papier als Beleg für Ambition und Leistungbereitschaft ?



Etwas dürftig die Argumentation...


----------



## dubbel (22. April 2011)

logisch dürftig, aber imho schlicht das kleinste übel. 
aber ich seh keine pragmatische alternative.


----------



## ]:-> (23. April 2011)

...und wenn eine Lizenz dann wirklich regelmäßig einen guten Startplatz besorgt, haben bald alle eine Lizenz gekauft und die Diskussion gibts wieder.
War doch gerade im Nachbar-Fred ein Thema, warum beim Sella Ronda MTB Hero über 500 italienische Lizenzler vor den 200 meist ausländischen "Hobbyfahrern" stehen...

Naja, letztlich hat das nix mit Riva zu tun. Ich fände ja mal interessant, ob so eine Aufstellung funktionieren würde, wenn man sie nach einer Selbsteinschätzung der Zielzeit machen würde. Interessant fänd ich das, denke aber dass am Ende doch wieder keiner ehrlich genug ist.

Esst lieber immer schön auf, dass der Wetterbericht noch ein bisschen besser wird für Fr&Sa. Ciao bis Riva.


----------



## Fricko (24. April 2011)

mei, powderJo, mach dich locker...

Ich fahr den Lago-Marathon heuer zum 11ten Mal.
Ich bin sowohl schon aus Block D als auch letztes Jahr aus A1 gestartet.
Im Endeffekt ist es überall das Gleiche, nur ist im A1 die Anfangsgeschwindigkeit der Gruppe länger höher. Im ersten engeren Anstieg ist es dennoch gleich - die Schaltungen rasseln überall, es ist unglaublich, selbst hier gibt es Fahrer/innen, die ihr Material nicht in perfektem Zustand oder unter Kontrolle haben.
Mir hat vor ein paar Jahren jemand geraten ich soll mal von hinten starten, da man das Feld von hinten aufrollen kann. Insgesamt wars nicht so toll, weil im besagten ersten Stück ein paar Leute geschoben haben, war aber trotzdem kein Problem vorbeizufahren, es kostet einfach ein paar Körner mehr.

Wenn du aus D dann wirklich so durchgerauscht bist, sagen wir mal die ersten 1000 Hm in 1 h, dann hast du halt in der Abfahrt ein paar Leute vor dir, das ist aus B z.B. anders.

Wenn du dann auf die "Grande" gehst, wirst du immer das Problem haben, eine "gute" Gruppe zu finden. Ich hab hier auch schon versucht, etwas zu "organisieren", aber es hat meist nie geklappt, deshalb hab ich auch nicht .
Zudem ist das kurze Stück vom Abzweig "Grande" bis es in die Marroche-Trails abzweigt, viel zu kurz, um wirklich was gut zumachen in einer "guten" Gruppe. 
Nach meiner Einschätzung gibt es nur ein Stück, wo es hilfreich ist, wenn du jemand an deiner Seite hast, das ist der Weg von Arco ins Ziel. Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren das Glück zusammen mit Christoph Listmann von der BIKE hier zusammen zu fahren und wir haben es uns nach der "Grande" noch ziemlich besorgt, das war das einzige Mal, wo`s richtig geil geklappt hat zum Schluss hin.
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur sagen, du hast genug km und Hm, um Gas zu geben und zu überholen - und wenn mal welche langsamer sind und dich ausbremsen, was solls, um den Sieg werden wir beide nicht mitfahren!
Vielleicht sehn wir uns, dann schau mer mal...
und schreib nach dem Rennen bitte deine Platzierung...
viel Glück und viel Spaß
Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn.Schnecke (26. April 2011)

Gibts bei dem Mara eigentlich die Möglichkeit zum Flaschen*tausch* an den Verpflegungsstationen?
Danke!


----------



## Tobi-161 (27. April 2011)

die letzten zwei Jahre gabs das nicht. Aber anhalten und auffüllen lassen war kein Thema und schneller erledigt als man futtern konnte!
(ich hab erst spät angehalten, war glaub die erste Verpflegung auf der Grande)


----------



## NightRacer (28. April 2011)

Servus,

eine Frage: weiß einer ob man sich für den Marathon, bzw. die Schnupperrunde noch am morgen des Rennens anmelden kann?
Ich kann da auf der HP grade nix drüber finden.


greetz

MichL


----------



## villaitalia (28. April 2011)

NightRacer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> eine Frage: weiß einer ob man sich für den Marathon, bzw. die Schnupperrunde noch am morgen des Rennens anmelden kann?
> Ich kann da auf der HP grade nix drüber finden.
> ...



Ja, von 05.30 Uhr bis 07.00 Uhr. Wenn Du schon am Freitag kommst gehts auch am Freitag bis 19.00 Uhr


----------



## villaitalia (28. April 2011)

Letztes Jahr konntest Du sogar einen Wochenendurlaub buchen mit Marathonteilnahme im Starblock A. Ich fände es aber auch am Gerechtesten, die Vorjahresergebnisse als Maßstab für den Startblock zu nehmen. Ich bin selbst ein Mädel, aber ich finde auch die Bevorzugung der Mädels blöd. Die halten zu 90 % die Männer auf.


----------



## powderJO (2. Mai 2011)

so,

bin zurück vom gardasee. die diskussion verlief ja noch recht lebhaft - hier mal mein statement dazu nach den erfahrungen des (für mich leider unglücklich verlaufenen) wochenendes.


kurz gesagt: meine befürchtungen haben sich bestätigt und es zeigte sich auch hier, dass es nicht sinnvoll ist, ambitionierte fahrer mit wirklichen hobbyfahrern zu mischen. die probleme beginnen quasi mit dem startschuss:

fahrer kommen nicht in die klicks, fallen um und fahren anderen ins rad, weil sie das gedränge nicht gewöhnt sind. auf der tempobolzerpassage bis zum ersten anstieg kommt es fast in jeder sekunde zu haarigen situationen, weil auch hier viele das pulk-fahren einfach nicht gewöhnt sind und vor allem ganz einfach viel zu schnelle auf viel zu langsame treffen. 

ab dem ersten anstieg ist es dann noch offensichtlicher: stau ab dem ersten metern. nicht weil, der verkehr so dicht ist, sondern weil sich viele in dem dichten verkehr mangels technik, kraft und kondition nicht bewegen können  erst recht nicht bergauf und wenn es steil wird. das ergebnis ist für die, die es fahren könnten fatal. ich selbst bin außen auf dem gras an allen vorbei gelaufen so gut das ging und musste mir dafür dann auch noch die derbsten sprüche anhören  so als sei es unnormal, das man im rennen möglichst schnell sein will...

die überforderung vieler zeigte sich dann auch im weiteren verlauf: quasi jeder rampe bergauf wurde geschoben, fast jeder trail bergab auch. flüssiges, schnelles fahren war für mich nur auf dem breiten teerpassagen drin  sonst bewegte ich mich überwiegend zwischen  ga1 und ga2-puls.  

ich finde irgendwie kann es das nicht sein.  denn es ist nun mal ein rennen und keine tour. und die einzige vernünftige, gangbare lösung die mir dazu einfällt, ist eben ein eigener block für lizenzler (wie gesagt: ich habe noch keinen getroffen, der so langsam war, das er einem ambitioniertem fahrer im weg gestanden hätte) und wenn man das mag den top 100 platzierten des vorjahres. 

das es leute mit vereins- und bdr-phobie gibt weiß ich (hab ich selbst nämlich auch) aber die haben dann ja immerhin die wahl, die ich in diesem fall nicht hatte. 

btw: wer viele rennen fährt, sollte sich auch mal über seinen versicherungsschutz gedanken machen - denn ohne lizenz sieht man da unter umständen ganz schön alt aus. 




Fricko schrieb:


> mei, powderJo, mach dich locker...



damit das nicht falsch rüberkommt: ich sehe das im rennen locker und ich mache auch keinem einen vorwurf, der in a startet und nicht erst mal am rand parkt, bis die schnellen vorbei sind. ich mache nicht mal druck auf langsame und ich schiebe lieber hinter unsicheren fahrern, als dass ich sie beim überholen gefährde. 

was mich ärgert, ist die vollkommene ignoranz der veranstalter. für die zählen die paar wirklichen profis (die mit dem biken geld verdienen) und die belange des großen feldes sind denen offensichtlich egal bzw. die dienen nur als einnahmequelle. 




Fricko schrieb:


> und schreib nach dem Rennen bitte deine Platzierung...



ich weiß zwar, was deine frage impliziert aber dennoch eine antwort: keine platzierung. ich musste das rennen leider bei km 61 aufgeben, nachdem ich schon knapp 7 km gelaufen war (btw: ich habe selbst laufend noch block a und b starter bergauf überholt). 
die kurbel ließ sich nicht mehr drehen - selbst mit riesigem kraftaufwand nicht. die ursache war aber kein festsitzendes lager wie gedacht, sondern lose kettenblattschrauben, die sich in den rahmen gefräst haben  ist aber eher ein thema für den händler-thread.
spielte mit dem gedanken wenigstens die grande noch laufend zu vollenden, aber weitere 20km waren mir dann doch zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ideallinie (2. Mai 2011)

Mich hat es auch genervt mit dem Stau am Anfang, 
bin aus Startblock E gestartet, Nachmelder ganz hinten.

Habe keine Lizenz, aber trotzdem Zeit verloren, und jetzt?
Vielleicht haben mich auch einige Lizenzfahrer aufgehalten?

Im weiteren Streckenverlauf der ronda extrema hattest du 
genügend Platz und freie Fahrt.
Ein positives hatte der langsame Start, zum Schluß liefs  
durch die gesparten Körner noch recht gut, hätte ruhig noch
so ein Hügel kommen können.

Alles inallem war der Event super organisiert, hat echt Spaß
gemacht!


----------



## MoP__ (2. Mai 2011)

Was mich am meisten gewundert hat, waren die vielen Fahrer die auf den Abfahrten überhaupt gar nicht klar kamen. Sicherlich waren die nicht all zu einfach, aber manchmal gab es Staus ohne ersichtlichen Grund.
Wird da vorne schneller gefahren?

Es war erst mein zweiter Marathon, daher die Verwunderung.


----------



## powderJO (2. Mai 2011)

ideallinie schrieb:


> Habe keine Lizenz, aber trotzdem Zeit verloren, und jetzt?



es gibt sicher auch ganz schnelle ohne lizenz aber wie gesagt: die hätten ja bei einer regelung mit lizenzblock immerhin die wahl eine zu ziehen und damit ebenfalls von vorne zu starten 




ideallinie schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben mich auch einige Lizenzfahrer aufgehalten?



sicher nicht. nicht weil man als lizenzfahrer grundsätzlich schneller ist als jeder nicht-lizenzler, aber weil man als lizenzler erstens garantiert schnell genug und zweitens auch biketechnisch versiert geung ist, um keinen aufzuhalten. so zumindest meine erfahrung  und ich fahre nicht nur ein oder zwei rennen im jahr. 




ideallinie schrieb:


> Im weiteren Streckenverlauf der ronda extrema hattest du genügend Platz und freie Fahrt.
> Ein positives hatte der langsame Start, zum Schluß liefs
> durch die gesparten Körner noch recht gut, hätte ruhig noch
> so ein Hügel kommen können.



ich hatte bis zum ausscheiden bei km 53 an vielen stellen nicht genügend platz und keine freie fahrt. aufholen konnte ich auf den teerpassagen und breiteren schotterwegen. in den trails und in den rampen war es meist nicht möglich. 



ideallinie schrieb:


> zum Schluß liefs
> durch die gesparten Körner noch recht gut, hätte ruhig noch
> so ein Hügel kommen können.



was beweist, das es supotimal so ist. denn wenn du frei fahren kannst und mit den schnellen leuten vorne weg kommst, kannst du nach dem ziel keinen weiteren hügel mehr fahren. "erholt" im ziel angekommen zu sein heißt zeit verloren zu haben.


----------



## ideallinie (2. Mai 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> was beweist, das es supotimal so ist. denn wenn du frei fahren kannst und mit den schnellen leuten vorne weg kommst, kannst du nach dem ziel keinen weiteren hügel mehr fahren. "erholt" im ziel angekommen zu sein heißt zeit verloren zu haben.



natürlich ist es nicht optimal, mir schon klar dass ich da Zeit liegenlassen habe.
War für mich auch nicht immer lustig, aber die Unterteilung in 
Lizenz und nicht Lizenz ist mir einfach zu billig!

Mein Vorschlag wäre ein gutes Vorjahresergebnis als Qualifikaton 
für einen vorderen Starblock, 
so muss man eben nur einmal im Stau stehen.

PS: Im Kellerwald war ich übrigens vor dir, ganz ohne Lizenz.


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Mai 2011)

ideallinie schrieb:


> natürlich ist es nicht optimal, mir schon klar dass ich da Zeit liegenlassen habe.
> War für mich auch nicht immer lustig, aber die Unterteilung in
> Lizenz und nicht Lizenz ist mir einfach zu billig!
> 
> ...



genau so wird es zB in Kirchzarten oder Seiffen praktiziert...Vorne ein reiner Lizenzblock,bzw. gleich aufgefüllt mit Nichtlizenlern/Lizenzlern nach Vorjahresergebnissen...

Joe
und @powderJO: mein Kollege (Lizenzler und doppelt so schnell wie ich) der aus D gestartet ist, ist die Extrema in 5h21min gefahren ... klar konnte der nicht immer die Ideallinie nehmen...aber er hatte trotzdem Spass...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Mai 2011)

naja idealline ist relativ  die "einfach zu fahrenden" linie wurde durch "laeufer" blockiert... aber die fallinie war trotzdem meist schneller 
spass hatte ich, OJA!
mich haben eher die 3er reihen bergauf gestoehrt, aber durch "freundliches" rufen kam ich auch ueberall durch... klar waere ich aus A wohl ~15min schneller gewesen,... aber was hilft es nun noch zu motzen. 
akzeptiert was du nicht aendern kannst!


----------



## Fricko (3. Mai 2011)

Ich kann euch beruhigen, selbst im A-Block kam es am ersten Berg zum Stau, Kettenrasseln, Umfaller, Schieben. Ich war im A-Block weiter hinten und bin mit zwei Typen mit teils 45/48 km/h Richtung Arco und trotzdem hats nix geholfen.
Ich bin mit meinem Ergebnis trotzdem sehr zufrieden, aber im Nachhinein bei wenigen Minuten auf Pl 3 bei den Master ist es schon ein wenig schade. Die Idee mit den Vorjahresergebnissen würde ich auch gut finden.


----------



## powderJO (3. Mai 2011)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> und @powderJO: mein Kollege (Lizenzler und doppelt so schnell wie ich) der aus D gestartet ist, ist die Extrema in 5h21min gefahren ... klar konnte der nicht immer die Ideallinie nehmen...aber er hatte trotzdem Spass...



hi joe,

das man auch aus d und sogar aus e noch schnelle zeiten fahren kann bezweifelt doch keiner. genausowenig, dass man dennoch spaÃ haben kann â den hatte ich auch, bis meine kurbel festsaÃ und ich aufgeben musste. 

aber: es ist eben imho die schlechteste aller mÃ¶glichkeiten, das startfeld einfach wild durcheinander zu mixen. 

und das nicht nur fÃ¼r die schnelleren, sondern auch (bzw fast noch mehr) fÃ¼r die, die sich sowas nur ab und an mal geben oder zum ersten mal dabei sind â fÃ¼r die wirklichen hobbyfahrer also (zu denen weder du joe noch nopain gehÃ¶ren). wer schon mal gesehen hat, wie panisch einige in die bÃ¼sche abbiegen, wenn von hinten gedrÃ¤ngelt wird, weiÃ was ich meine...

deshalb finde ich, dass jede andere lÃ¶sung, die das starterfeld zumindest etwas nach leistungsklassen strukturiert besser ist. da spricht einiges fÃ¼r einen lizenzblock - im idealfall in kombination mit den vorjahrplatzierungen. 





			
				ideallinie schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Im Kellerwald war ich Ã¼brigens vor dir, ganz ohne Lizenz.



wie schon gesagt: darum geht es mir nicht. mir ist klar, dass es racer gibt, die schneller sind als ich und die keine lizenz haben. aber ich fahre weder nach links, wenn hinter mir einer links ruft, noch falle ich an einer steigung um und blockiere den weg noch reagiere ich panisch, wenn der pulk mal rechtwinklig irgendwo ums eck muss. 

will sagen: dass man schneller fahren kÃ¶nnte ist das eine, das andere ist, dass es es fÃ¼r alle eine schÃ¶neres, spaÃigeres rennen gibt, wenn man ein nicht wild gemixtes feld hat.

Ã¼brigens 1: auch beim kellerwald-mara bin ich von ganz hinten losgefahren und hab in der einfÃ¼hrungsrunde genau das gesehen, was ich weiter oben schon geschildert habe. und das bei deutlich weniger teilnehmern.

Ã¼brigens 2: profis bekommen auch einen eigenen block, obwohl auch nicht jeder profi schneller ist als jeder lizenzler oder hobbyfahrer. den mÃ¼sste man ja dann nach vielen der hier vorgetragenen argumente auch streichen, oder?


----------



## Anselm_X (3. Mai 2011)

Der Gardasee-Marathon ist einfach eine Breitensport-Veranstaltung. Noch dazu am Anfang der Saison, wo viele noch keine richtigen Berge in den Beinen haben.
Es ist einfach immer wieder amüsant zu sehen, welche Massen an Bewegungskünstlern da mitfahren. Das nicht mehr passiert, ist reines Glück.
Für alle, die mich jetzt als überheblich abstempeln: Ich stelle mich nächstes Mal mit einer Videokamera an die "neuralgischen" Stellen, dann seht Ihr, was ich meine.
Mein persönliches Fazit zum Gardasee-Marathon: Boykottieren und stattdessen eine gemütliche Privattour fahren...

Grüße, Anselm


----------



## ideallinie (3. Mai 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> spass hatte ich, OJA!
> mich haben eher die 3er reihen bergauf gestoehrt, aber durch "freundliches" rufen kam ich auch ueberall durch... klar waere ich aus A wohl ~15min schneller gewesen,... aber was hilft es nun noch zu motzen.
> akzeptiert was du nicht aendern kannst!



so siehts aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (3. Mai 2011)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Fazit zum Gardasee-Marathon: Boykottieren und stattdessen eine gemütliche Privattour fahren...



das ist trotz meiner kritik defintiv nicht mein persönliches fazit. denn bis auf das startprozedere war die veranstaltung gut organisiert, die stimmung war auch super und die strecke fand ich sehr spaßig. 




			
				ideallinie schrieb:
			
		

> nopain-nogain schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sehe ich eben anders. man kann imho schon versuchen, die veranstalter davon zu überzeugen, bestimmte dinge anders zu machen, weil es für alle besser wäre.


----------



## m7cha (3. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man in die Ausschreibung schreiben, das "Links" Rufe bedeuten das jemand links überholen will.
Ich hab das bei meinem ersten Marathon (Riva 98) auch nicht gleich geschnallt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sonst find ich auch das das Starterfeld entzerrt werden sollte weils einfach wie erwähnt für alle Stressfreier wäre.

@ MoP
Das wundert mich teilweise auch wie wenig einige abwärts ihr Bike beherrschen.


----------

